# Mid-Illinois Trial



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Anyone have any updates yet?
Jimmy


----------



## kdbauman (Sep 10, 2004)

Just talked to Hal and Sharon....they had a good Derby!

1st JR
2nd Blue


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

kdbauman said:


> Just talked to Hal and Sharon....they had a good Derby!
> 
> 1st JR
> 2nd Blue



I can't help myself......


*3rd Candlewood What in Blue Blazes!*


Gracie and Patton's pups have done very well! 
    

Lydia


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

3blackdogs said:


> I can't help myself......
> 
> 
> *3rd Candlewood What in Blue Blazes!*



And big congrats to Jess Bentley, Paul Sletten's assistant, for running the wild man so successfully in his second derby (and second placement).


Lydia, with permagrin on her face tonight!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Is he yours, Lydia? If so, CONGRATULATIONS!!  

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ditto that - congratulations Lydia!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> kdbauman said:
> 
> 
> > Just talked to Hal and Sharon....they had a good Derby!
> ...



Congrats Lydia! And also to Momma Gracie!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

I believe 34 dogs are called back to the 2nd series of the Open. My two, Diva and Rip, are both called back. All of Mark Edwards dogs were called back except for Deuce.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats to Hal & Sharon,

JR is something special.
________
buy glass bongs


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Congratulations to all!

But Lydia, you have got to shrink that avatar! :lol:


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Now 24 dogs going to the 3rd series of the Open. Mark Edwards still has all of his dogs in. Yes, my Diva and Rip are still in.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

good luck to you hibanks.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks fowl hunter. Diva needs 2 points to qualify for the Nationals and 2.5 points for her FC.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

3blackdogs said:


> kdbauman said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help myself......
> ...


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

DERBY . . .

1st = #18, Calumet's Mein Soupster - H Gierman
2nd = #13, Taylorlab Calumet's Big Blue - S Gierman
3rd = #15, Candlewood What in Blue Blazes - Fekula/Bentley
4th = #12, Take Me Now or Lose Me Forever - Schmidt/Edwards
RJ = #9, Candlewoods One to Win - Noel/Edwards
Jam = #1, Rita's Lean Hurrican Dream - Thuman/Edwards
Jam = #6, JB's Violets Are Blue - Kaiser
Jam = #14, Git-R-Dun Dazee - Bohnsack
Jam = #16, BlueChip High Definition - Callahan/Edwards

QUALIFYING . . .

1st = #5, Huntleigh's General Powell - Hughes/Lister
2nd = #4, Bo Ford's Full Bird Colonel - Grand/Edwards
3rd = #12, Whiskey River Double Shot - Dewert/Steenburgen
4th = #10, Calumet's Mein Soupster - H Gierman
RJ = #13, Riparian Straight Shooter - Storch
Jam = #1, Salty Paws Saint Nick - John McKay
Jam = #19, Ride Sally Ride III - Chesshir/Bentley

OPEN . . .
1st = #26, Tribute to Justice - Bledsoe/Steenburger
2nd = #28, Candlewood's Peli-can Fly - Smith/Edwards
3rd = #31, FC Rock River Leica - Sampson/Eckett
4th = #67, FC Candlewood's Rokee Ely-Jah - Wilson/Eckett
RJ = #32, FC-AFC JB's So Rude - Kaiser
Jam = #7, AFC JB's Rude Attitude - Kaiser
Jam = #11, AFC Windigos Kalamity Kate - Baumer/Edwards
Jam = 14, Worth-It's P T Cruiser - Worthington


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Debbie, congratulations to you and Dazee on your Derby Jam!!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations to Dean & Colonel !!!!  

Also - congrats to Hal and Sharon!!!


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

*Had a great weekend.*

Thanks to everyone who put on the event and to the judges. The sport would not exist without all of these devoted people. 

This qualified Anna for the National Am.     

Jams to:
On Your Mark - Jackie McKay
FC AFC Meba's Ms Chief - Bob Hanssen
FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zom - Jim Carlisle
Worth-It's PT Crusier - Vickie Worthington
FC Cadlewood's Meet Joe Black - Terry Roglitz
Gunzup's Breeze Hill Lady - Rodger Moon

RJ - Crossfire's March Madness - Bruce Ahlers
4th - Lighthing Ridges Sure Shot - Brian Freeland
3rd - Quickmark Power Play - Jackie McKay
2nd - Atlasta Winner - Martha Blank
1st - AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold - Ken Robbins


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations, Ken!


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

*Question*

Ken, 
Congratulations to you and Anna on another great performance. Sorry I didn't/couldn't make it over to visit with you. Blu got hurt while training early Friday and was in the local Vet hospital all weekend long. They think a snake nicked him. I sure didn't see any reaction to him being hit, but his paw swelled up like a softball in a matter of a few hours. Anyway, he's fine now ($455 later) and is on R&R for a week while the surgery wounds, etc., are healing. 
My question. Have you talked with Darrell lately? I was hoping that he would ask you to come over here and pick up the decoy trailer that he paid me for early last fall. 
Let me hear Ken. Good luck next weekend...also.

Bob


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go Ken!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Outstanding news Ken and Anna!!!


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Way to go Ken and Anna.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Lydia and Ken!!!! That's AWESOME! Congrats!

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

lots of texas Folk are having good luck up north so far.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations Ken & Anna!!!!!!!!!!!  Way to Go!!!!!!!!!!!

Tony & Sheril 
(and Anna's sister - Aspen - sends her congrats too!)


----------

